

GitHub's issuing CA has expired (DigiCert High Assurance EV Root CA) - nlo
https://i.imgur.com/UuzvrIt.png

======
jabroni
That's actually the cert on your computer allowing you to trust it that has
expired. [https://blog.digicert.com/expired-intermediate-
certificate/](https://blog.digicert.com/expired-intermediate-certificate/)

------
ji_reilly
Seeing this on multiple sites which use DigiCert for SSL provider.

Github, Bitbucket, Heroku, and even DigiCert's own site.

------
heezo
Unfortunately, I'm still having an issue with this.

...if I only knew more about computers. :(

